

Ask HN: What's the best way to go about finding a great web development agency? - for_i_in_range

I&#x27;m looking for a web development agency to help finish building a node.js&#x2F;angular web app. I&#x27;m having a tough time sorting through the noise and finding a promising company. Any ideas or review sites that help with this?
======
davismwfl
Anytime you are dealing with newer architectures, constructs or languages it
gets a little tougher to weed through the noise as many agencies will make it
appear they have the experience but you wind up paying for their learning
process. We have seen this with node, GO and other relatively younger tech.
But sometimes with node.js I think it is tougher because so many people think
to themselves, oh I know javascript so I can write node.js. While technically
true to a point, what I have seen is they fail to take the time to learn the
ins and outs of node to understand their choices well enough to call their
code good. Which usually leads to a nightmare of a project to fix later, ask
me how I know.

Also, aside from raw skills you need to find an agency that you mesh with and
feel comfortable with. Get a real contract with them holding both parties
accountable, don't work off a verbal agreement etc. I am not sure about any
sites in specific to help you with reviews.

I run a product consultancy where we help people build and get their product
to market, digital marketing etc. Our core competency is node.js and we have
spent the past couple of years building our own products and products for many
clients almost exclusively in node. We have been in business for 8 years now
and if you have any interest or just want to ask me questions you can find my
email in my profile. Shoot me an email and if nothing else I'll answer
questions for you. We also do code reviews and can provide you with an outside
opinion about where you really sit, if you are unsure. We are proficient in a
number of technologies, but like I said node is our core.

I wish you the best finding a good fit for your project/product, and if I can
answer anything or help let me know.

------
cpursley
Are you open to a freelancer? I'd be happy to chat with you about what you've
been working on and what sort of help you need. My contact info is in my
profile.

